# Exploratory Laparotomy - ovarian Cystectomy



## drufolo (Aug 11, 2012)

My doctors performed Exploratory laparotomy, Lysis of adhesions. Left ovarian Cystectomy
with dilation and curettage.

diagnosis: pre-op persistent bilateral ovarian cysts with thickened endometrial stripe, failed
endometrial biopsy in the office, for definitive management.

post diagnosis: Lysis of adhesion, left ovarian cystectomy and a dilation and curettage.

Would the Exploratory laparotomy be inclusive the the Cystectomy and is the D&C
listed separately?


----------



## Thouvenel (Aug 12, 2012)

If the cystectomy was performed laparoscopic the laparotomy is not included, if the cystectomy was open you lose the explaratory code.  And yes the D&C is listed separate.


----------



## drufolo (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------

